
Redrawn Electoral College Map With 50 Equal Populations - pchristensen
http://www.fakeisthenewreal.org/reform/
======
tokenadult
Earlier submission of link to Atlantic blog discussion of same map:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072375>

